# win43 update



## slotcarman12078

I haven't talked to Jerry for over a week, but I did get a call from one of his friends there in WA. As you might know, Jerry has been fighting cancer again (4th time now). This latest round snuck up quite quickly, as he was all clear in March, and a tumor was detected less than 2 months later. He had surgery to remove the tumor, but there was a possibility it spread into his jaw bone, so the operation could potentially last 10 hours if it did. Apparently, it did, and they had to remove part of his femur (thigh bone) and graft it to his jaw to replace what they took out. I don't know for sure as I haven't talked to Jerry, and all I got was it was a very long operation.

He has been discharged from the hospital, and is in a convalescing type facility until he can take care of himself again. Remember, his operation was in two different places, and I'm sure walking is difficult for him right now, as is eating. 

Please keep Jerry in your thoughts and prayers that he makes a full, fairly painless recovery, and let's all hope together that this is the last time he has to battle with the ugly "C" word!!


----------



## JordanZ870

Bless him Real Good! I will keep him in my thoughts.....


----------



## alpink

best vibes out to Jerry, his family and friends during this trying time.
wishing a quick and complete recovery for Jerry.


----------



## 1970AMX

Best wishes for a speedy recovery. I was looking at the custom Gremlin you made for me the other day, sweet car.


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Best wishes to Jerry and to a speedy recovery.


----------



## GT40

Jerry
Get well soon were all thinking about you


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I haven't talked to Jerry for over a week, but I did get a call from one of his friends there in WA. As you might know, Jerry has been fighting cancer again (4th time now). This latest round snuck up quite quickly, as he was all clear in March, and a tumor was detected less than 2 months later. He had surgery to remove the tumor, but there was a possibility it spread into his jaw bone, so the operation could potentially last 10 hours if it did. Apparently, it did, and they had to remove part of his femur (thigh bone) and graft it to his jaw to replace what they took out. I don't know for sure as I haven't talked to Jerry, and all I got was it was a very long operation.
> 
> He has been discharged from the hospital, and is in a convalescing type facility until he can take care of himself again. Remember, his operation was in two different places, and I'm sure walking is difficult for him right now, as is eating.
> 
> Please keep Jerry in your thoughts and prayers that he makes a full, fairly painless recovery, and let's all hope together that this is the last time he has to battle with the ugly "C" word!!


anything I/We can do for him Joe??? PM me please...

Bubba 123


----------



## brownie374

Be strong!


----------



## sidecar53

I've never met or talked to Jerry, but I've read a lot of his posts. I also know that nobody deserves to have to battle cancer 4 times. If I were a praying man, I'd surely do as much. As things are I send my good wishes and thoughts his way. Get well!!


----------



## sethndaddy

Get well Jerry, your one of the best.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

No wonder I haven't heard from him. We spoke regularly. 

He's in my prayers for sure. What a great guy!!


----------



## Crimnick

Heal up Jerry!


----------



## honda27

*jerry*

hang in there jerry get well. for many me and him talked on the phone every night 4 many hr,s. 5 or 6 nights a week allways nice to talk with him we talk about slots and how his track is coming along and he ask me the same about my layout. get well soon jerry miss talking to you.:wave:


----------



## Rolls

Sorry to hear the bad news. Get well, Jerry!!


----------



## slotcarman12078

I tried talking to Jerry on the phone tonight. Sadly, as it stands right now, he can't talk at all. The surgery took a heck of a lot longer than expected, and they had to remove and replace most of his jaw bone. He was basically cut ear to ear and down his neck. In his current condition, he is unable to care for himself. 

Luckily, he has friends there who are taking care of his cat and keeping the house up. He was doing fairly well after the operation, and they were a day away from giving him a feeding tube, when an infection kicked in and he had to be transferred back to Seattle for further treatment. Please keep Jerry in your thoughts and prayers!! He needs all the good vibes he can get right now! Let's also hope they got every bit of the cancer out, and it's the last time he'll have to battle it.


----------



## 1970AMX

Prayers for Jerry


----------



## Bubba 123

slotcarman12078 said:


> I tried talking to Jerry on the phone tonight. Sadly, as it stands right now, he can't talk at all. The surgery took a heck of a lot longer than expected, and they had to remove and replace most of his jaw bone. He was basically cut ear to ear and down his neck. In his current condition, he is unable to care for himself.
> 
> Luckily, he has friends there who are taking care of his cat and keeping the house up. He was doing fairly well after the operation, and they were a day away from giving him a feeding tube, when an infection kicked in and he had to be transferred back to Seattle for further treatment. Please keep Jerry in your thoughts and prayers!! He needs all the good vibes he can get right now! Let's also hope they got every bit of the cancer out, and it's the last time he'll have to battle it.


anything "WE" can do for Him????
Pete


----------



## slotcarman12078

I'm really not sure at this time. He's going to be tied up at a hospice facility for a while. He not only has to heal and fight the infection at his jaw/neck... He also has to heal from the bone graft site on his leg. 

A laptop would be the only thing I can think of him lacking so he can connect to the outside world while he is laid up. He's not going to be able to talk for a while at least...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Unfreakingbelievable what he's been thru!!!!!

Jerry your in all our thoughts and prayers!!!!!!!


----------



## RjAFX

Jerry I don't know you, but BrotherMan all the best to you. 

Lets take up a collection and get him a 10 inch tablet, or if anyone has a small easy to handle small light laptop, netbook, or notebook they can supply Jerry with. It might be good medicine to keep him engauged with his friends on here.

Get well Man .... Get well


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Jerry I don't know you, but BrotherMan all the best to you.
> 
> Lets take up a collection and get him a 10 inch tablet, or if anyone has a small easy to handle small light laptop, netbook, or notebook they can supply Jerry with. It might be good medicine to keep him engauged with his friends on here.
> 
> Get well Man .... Get well


don't have, BUT, will donate $$ towards anyone who wants to sell there's :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

best vibes out to Jerry!
if anyone has solid news it would be greatly apporeciated.
it is my opinion that Jerry really, really needs those thoughts right now.
recognized as a strong influence here, I think it would be right to get together an "internet get well card" that someone can print and get to him quickly.
those that have more interpersonal relationships with Jerry and his family/close friends might be able to get that "card" to him.

open for suggestions and willing to help.

NOW is the time if you care at all.

.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Anyone have an address where we could send a card or get well package?

Roger Corrie


----------



## Bubba 123

vaBcHRog said:


> Anyone have an address where we could send a card or get well package?
> 
> Roger Corrie


at the risk of improprieties, I hope I'm doing right 

Jerry Gill 
101 Maple Dr. 
Port Townsend, WA. 98368 


Jerry's mostly into T-Jets :thumbsup:

Bubba (that may soon be in Hot-Water..) 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I received a really sad update from Stacy (Jerry's friend) last night. He's not doing well at all. He's basically skin and bones, 135 lbs, still can't eat or drink, and still at odds with the infection. Having to deal with chemo and radiation so much this year, his immune system has really taken a beating, and he just doesn't have any fight left in him. 

They're talking moving him home with Hospice care. He's dealt with way too much hospital recently, and because of that, he hates them with a passion. He'd rather spend his remaining time with family and friends, in his bed, at his house. 

Yes, please keep him in your thoughts and prayers, send vibes, whatever you choose. He surely needs them. I'm still hoping for a miracle, but I know those don't come very often.


----------



## alpink

thank you for the info.
this makes me sad.
best vibes out to Jerry and may God help him find comfort and peace.
God's will be done


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> thank you for the info.
> this makes me sad.
> best vibes out to Jerry and may God help him find comfort and peace.
> God's will be done


Ditto here too


----------



## vaBcHRog

I have an Idea. We could put together a picture book of some the Hobby Talk threads he followed. I'll pull together all my Grand Prix Stuff, If someone will Identify a few other threads he would enjoy I will save them to my computer and have book made and shipped to him How about a Photo Bucket Scrap Book with photos from Hobby Talk

What do you think. If we work at it we could get it out next week


----------



## mking

*Jerry*

Hi. I don't post much, but i do live in WA and am not far from Jerry, and he and i have a bit of history (i sent him a car years ago and it made him smile). if someone knows where he is, and knows he wouldn't mind a slot head stopping in to say hi, please let me know at [email protected]. i have lost a brother, a mother, and a dog to cancer.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Last I heard he was heading home with hospice care with mere days left to live. Sadly, it might not be feasible now. 

Miracles can happen, so please keep him in your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## 1970AMX

Saddens me deeply.


----------



## Bubba 123

1970AMX said:


> Saddens me deeply.


Same here Craig 

Bubba


----------



## slotcarman12078

I've never been comfortable with this subject, so it takes a lot out of me being the go-between for Jerry and the board. I feel exceptionally bad that I never had a chance to meet him. I miss our 3-4 hour epic daily phone calls. 

For those wondering, Jerry's table is either going to get donated to his local HS, or dismantled and trashed. I wish they would save the buildings, but the odds of them making the trip in one piece via the PO or UPS are slim. The cost is another factor that has been taken into account. 

As far as all of Jerry's slots, they are going to be mailed by his grand daughter to herself in NJ, and in late August I'll be meeting up with her (probably in Binghamton, NY) to sort out what is there. All of his slot stuff is going to be split between his grandson and I believe, his son. The only exception is the light up stuff I made for him, which she said would be given back to me to keep as a memorial. 

More when I hear it....


----------



## RjAFX

We have lost four family members this year to cancer with another that is not doing all that good. This is a heart breaking subject for so many of us. The older we get the more it seems to bother us. It is one thing to die suddenly of a heart attack, but it is damn, damn tough to watch a friend or family member fight cancer. The horrible thing is does to the body is unbearable for everyone involved. I can only hope Jerry is in no pain. I pray for his friends and family. I hope they treasure every memory.


----------



## vaBcHRog

Damn the sad news. Its harder to read this as you get older. My prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Thoughts and prayers... Lost my best buddy a few years back with cancer, so sad for anyone... RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

I'm not too swift Joe, are you saying that Jerry is in hospice now or has he passed??

I'm confused. 


What am I missing here?!?!

*Jerry is in my thoughts everyday lately. Miss his calls and chewing some fat.


----------



## Dragula

I m so sorry to hear win left us.God bless his family in this time of loss.
Christian


----------



## clydeomite

God speed Win 43 RIP 
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078

He is at home with hospice care, and the Dr gave him 2-3 days a few days ago. I haven't got the dreaded phone call yet.


----------



## Dragula

I know its no consolation but at least we had the chance to know him.dont regret its over,be glad it happened at all.


----------



## alpink

best vibes out to Jerry to relieve any suffering and lingering doubt.
he has dearly paid the price to be among the living and I think he will be greatly relieved to go to his reward.
bless Jeery, his family and worldwide "family".
Gods will be done.
and hoping that Jerry finds the peace he so justly deserves.


----------



## Bubba 123

Dragula said:


> I know its no consolation but at least we had the chance to know him.dont regret its over,be glad it happened at all.


Jerry is a True-Friend..
He's done ALOT for Me since we met here, & later, my family w/ I had open-heart surgery....

have Lost, GOOD-Friends on here...
that I have @ least been able to talk to on the phone, yet not met in person..

I should have stayed better in-touch w/ Jerry, over the past year or so...
I can barely use a phone anymore (hearing loss, going into faster degeneration...

that's my Biggest regret..... 

Sooner or later, We shall ALL "Regroup", @ that multi-scale Slot-Track in the Beyond...

Try to think of Jerry, & the Others...., Laughing, Tuning, Racing & Track-Building...
UN-Limited Pizza... (or what ever is Their personal choice..) & "Beverages" as well..

No Sickness, Pain, day to day Worries (bills, ect.) 

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078

He'll be at the slot table after he goes to Paris to meet up with Cynthia (his wife), who left before him. We discussed this the last time we had a real talk. They agreed to meet under the Eiffel Tower in the next life...


----------



## JordanZ870

*heavy sigh*


----------



## vaBcHRog

ditto - to the heavy sigh


----------



## Bill Hall

Jerry and Cynthia. Two inseparable love birds who had that special way. Where ever she is, is where he needs to be. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=5266713&postcount=40


----------



## slotcarman12078

Between this winter's chemo/radiation and the latest surgery... This is how I would like to remember him...


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

slotcarman12078 said:


> Between this winter's chemo/radiation and the latest surgery... This is how I would like to remember him...


Sweet pic Joe. Thanks.


----------



## RjAFX

That is an Outstanding photo.


----------



## sethndaddy

I always remember the xmas trade picture, Jerry's wearing a jokers hat and has all the cars on the hood of his truck. I think it was before all the bad news. He was a little heavy. Got that pic Joe?


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

I raise my Mug to Jerry and as he is in my prayers, I wish him the best. My the after life with his wife be the best.


----------



## honda27

*jerry*

Like i said before i miss our night time phone chats. Come on jerry hang in there dude. You can do it i have fath in you. My prayers are with you.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Here ya go Ed...










I'm hoping no news is good news. Maybe getting out of the hospital was a good thing and got him fighting his issues. Crossing my fingers he can hang in there and beat this. 

By the way, he's close to 280 lbs in this picture, about 170 in the other I posted. He's much less now.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

We're all hoping that Joe. 

He did whip this a couple times before. He won't go without a huge fight!!! Lol. 

Jerry, your on all our minds bro!!! Big prayers heading your way!!Give it he'll my man!!!!

Talk soon pal. :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog

Maybe the lord has a few more MEV Blems for him to build to share with the group 

Prayers and well wishes to you.

Roger Corrie


----------



## alpink

thanx for the pics.
without being insensitive (I've been away for awhile) is there any news?
or have I misinterpreted ???


----------



## slotcarman12078

I haven't heard a peep from WA. Not sure what's happening. I lost my secure internet connection now, so I have to rely on the phone co's un-secure city-wide wifi which only seems to work late at night. I'll try to call there tomorrow and see what's going on. I'm really hoping he's home and found the will to fight this rather than give up.


----------



## sethndaddy

Been a week, I hate not hearing anything. Is there no way to reach anyone there?


----------



## vaBcHRog

I was thinking the same. No news is good news I hope.


----------



## RjAFX

vaBcHRog said:


> I was thinking the same. No news is good news I hope.



We all hope Brother ...... we all have hope.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I wish I had some news... Good or bad. I've tried calling Jerry's number numerous times and get a fast busy signal. I've tried calling his grand daughter a few times, and left a message, with no call back from her. She got my number the last time I talked to her. I really don't know what to think, but Jerry's phone being disconnected isn't a good sign.


----------



## RjAFX

Thanks SlotCarMan


----------



## Rich Dumas

You might try checking here: http://www.ptleader.com/news/community_record/obituaries/


----------



## coach61

This is so sad, Jerry is a true great guy. I have not been online since his Wife passed a couple of years ago. and I log on to see this it breaks my heart. I have a couple of cars that Jerry did for me I will now truely treasre them even though I only have my HT cars left now. Miss you guys. Gods speed Jerry kick this one more time buddy and come back..

Coach


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> Thanks SlotCarMan


with all those wild-fires near there..
that maybe causing communication-issues (??)

Bubba 123


----------



## scooke123

Hopefully no news is good news and he is putting up a good fight.


----------



## slotcarman12078

I tried that Rich. His name doesn't come up. Still no calls.. I'm still hoping, but it's getting harder every day.


----------



## alpink

never give up hope!
Jerry is a fdighter!
I understand his weariness with hospitals and procedures.
I think home hospice care gives him the hope and stamina to pull off another recovery.
I took the initiative of paying for his Tuckers and will ship them promptly.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Any word Joe??


----------



## RjAFX

Still sending prayers Jerry's way.


----------



## vickers83

First chance I got to reply to this thread, I do hope Jerry is doing better, So maybe no news is good news! I`ve added him to my growing longer prayer list.......Gary


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

Joe, do you have Jerry's cell Number? If not I will try to call him... been keeping is simple so as to not have too much traffic. 

Thanks for all the updates/

Rob


----------



## slotcarman12078

His home number goes directly to a fast busy signal, which tells me the line is disconnected. His cell was rarely used as he had no signal when home (he only used it for traveling. I still haven't received a response to all the messages I've left with his grand daughter. 

Hope for the best, but prepare for the worst. I just find it odd that I haven't heard a thing one way or the other.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Hmm. Not sounding good huh Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078

No, it isn't Joe. I've tried multiple times with phone calls. If his family didn't do an obit it won't come up on a search. There was nothing in his local paper in a search by name or address. His granddaughter's phone goes right to voicemail, and I haven't ever received a call back. It's like he vanished off the face of the earth, and took family with him. We were supposed to meet halfway (Binghamton) to sort out Jerry's stuff, and that hasn't happened. I don't know what to do now, but wait and hope. It's getting harder every day to stay positive about it.


----------



## RjAFX

It's got to be driving you nuts SlotCarMan.


----------



## Bubba 123

RjAFX said:


> It's got to be driving you nuts SlotCarMan.


Hoping that all those weather/wildfires are the cause of lack of communications... and as soon as they are resolved "GOOD" news shall prevail IE; Jerry screaming :"U AIN'T Git'n Me shit.. I'M still Here, & keeping/playing w/ 'Em !!!!" .....:freak:

we can ONLY Hope/Pray :thumbsup:
I REFUSE to think differently, Until "Written in Stone" :wave:

stranger things Have-Happened :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:

(hope this is taken, as I'm meaning it to read ) Pete


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

How bout it Joe. Any luck??

Jerry we're not giving up just yet bro!!!!


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> How bout it Joe. Any luck??
> 
> Jerry we're not giving up just yet bro!!!!


Ditto here too. 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

I never received a response from his family, but I've never ran across an obit in all the times I've tried. He may have opted to not have one. My only assumption at this point is he's gone but certainly not forgotten. 

His collection was supposed to be evenly split, and I was supposed to assist his grand daughter in splitting it for a couple of his grand kids, but if one decided he didn't want any of it, that would have eliminated the need of my help. 

I am really miffed that I was left hanging. I'm in the same boat as the rest of you. I've never received any correspondence from Jennifer, his daughter in law; his grand daughter; nor anyone else. 

All I can guess at this point is he wanted to go and make it a big mystery. He's basically completely disappeared.


----------



## alpink

thank you for providing what information you could.
indirectly I have heard that he passed but I cannot verify that.
God Speed Jerry if you have gone beyond this realm.
all the best to his family, friends and extended family around the globe.


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> thank you for providing what information you could.
> indirectly I have heard that he passed but I cannot verify that.
> God Speed Jerry if you have gone beyond this realm.
> all the best to his family, friends and extended family around the globe.


it seems strange, 
most of his family knows he had a lot of slot-buddies on here...
that would definitely want to know of any news on his behalf ...  

Bubba 123


----------



## Black Oxxpurple

If he is gone we know that he and his soul mate would have met at the Eiffel Tower. Our best to the both of them. I am sure that he is at a slot gathering of some type...... 

Race on Jerry!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Even Mike Vitale hasn't heard from him .

God speed pal. Freaking shame. What a guy. 

Please, if in the future anyone hears anything, please let us know.


----------



## Bubba 123

Bubba 123 said:


> it seems strange,
> most of his family knows he had a lot of slot-buddies on here...
> that would definitely want to know of any news on his behalf ...
> 
> Bubba 123


"I" refuse to give-up..
until I hear from a reliable source, written in stone....:freak:
"..always look on the Bright-Side of Life...": Life of Brian; Monty Python
Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## alpink

" life's a piece of 5h1t, when you look at it
life's a laugh and death's a joke, it's true

.... leave em laughin as you go 
remember that the last laugh is on you... "


----------



## sethndaddy

I am assuming their is no good news to Jerry's where abouts?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

We have no confirmation of any kind. No contact whatsoever. 


Jerry is in my thoughts every day I Slot. ???????


----------



## stirlingmoss

Didn't someone here say that he was dying from throat cancer and hospice was at his home?


----------



## alpink

slotcarman12078 said:


>


just a look back on happier times


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

stirlingmoss said:


> Didn't someone here say that he was dying from throat cancer and hospice was at his home?


He had it now this most current time for the forth time!!! Yup he heat it three times .That we're aware of anyways .✊


----------



## Bubba 123

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> He had it now this most current time for the forth time!!! Yup he heat it three times .That we're aware of anyways .✊


Hi Gang, :wave:
it bothers me to write this..
but as a possible "FYI",.. here goes...

my wife is a recently retired RN of 30+ years in Oncology (Cancer Treatment)..

once you are accepted into a hospice program.. it has been pretty-much decided by your Docs, ect.. that you are with in 6 months, or less of ...
think; CJ, Larry Lype , ect...

now this is NOT to say things CAN'T make a change for the better...
it HAS happened....

So has winning the past 1.3 Billion $ Lottery........
3 people (so far) "Lucked-Up" there..
with BILLIONS of tickets sold.....

one in my neck of the woods (Memphis area of TN.) Too!!! 
(a "LONG-LOST Cousin", of my 4th aunt on my wife's Great-Grandma's side... (B/S Maximus, on "Relation")..

I still have "Hope" on Jerry..
even though the odds, support nothing in my favor.. 

kind of like; Santa, Easter Bunny, & "Never-Ready"-Bunny....

let's all hope, someone gets some info from his family members or CLOSE
Friends in his area that actually checked-up on him...

Jerry was big-off into Xmas & the slot car exchange......
I believe, I have his last known entry... but I'm senile, so...:freak:
it would be nice if "WE" made some sort of annual-event dedication...
in his, CJ's, Larry's & others whom I can not remember names but are just as worthy...

maybe a "Memorial-Tribute" annual-event, with the names of all who have passed .. & future.. 
the list will be growing (over the next Millennium)...

add a sticky section thread(s) about the best of memories of them....

Bubba 123  :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

alpink said:


> just a look back on happier times


TY Al,

"THIS", was 1 of Jerry's FAVORITE pics of Himself.... :thumbsup::hat: 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## alpink

bubbah, I just reposted someone else's picture and they deserve the credit


----------



## Dslot

Bubba 123 said:


> it would be nice if "WE" made some sort of annual-event dedication...
> in his, CJ's, Larry's & others whom I can not remember names but are just as worthy...
> 
> maybe a "Memorial-Tribute" annual-event, with the names of all who have passed .. & future..
> the list will be growing (over the next Millennium)...
> 
> add a sticky section thread(s) about the best of memories of them....
> 
> Bubba 123  :thumbsup: :wave:


Bubba,

I really like this idea. 

Actually I'd like to see a separate Memorial _*forum*_ on the HT Slots board with a single thread on each remembered member, and people can post their favorite memories of him, photos, and links to his outstanding forum contributions. 

In a sticky thread, posts about the member would be scattered; in a forum there'd just be one thread for each name, with all the memories together, and the reader just looks down the thread titles for a particular member's name.

Maybe it needn't be just people whose passing is confirmed, but people, like Russ the Hutt, who just disappeared suddenly and never came back, fate unknown. (I miss Russ).

How about it, Moderators? 
What does it take to get a whole new forum, *Memorial - Past Members*, maybe after *Tuning Tips*, but before *Swap & Sell*? Or maybe right after *General Discussion*?

-- D


----------



## fordcowboy

I love the idea. Let work on the upper mods. fcb


----------



## Dslot

fordcowboy said:


> I love the idea. Let work on the upper mods. fcb


Whoo! That was fast. Thanks, Lendell.

I've started a separate thread, *Memorial Forum?*, on the subject so people can more easily find and comment on the idea.


----------

